
WebFaction joins forces with GoDaddy - lsh
https://community.webfaction.com/questions/21806/webfaction-joins-forces-with-godaddy
======
gingerlime
I've been with Webfaction since 2010 or so. Between all the shared hosting
cookie-cutter sites out there, they really stood out. SSH access by default.
Knowledgeable support. Generally good availability.

I was recently so happy that webfaction finally added letsencrypt
certificates, as a (long overdue) step to improve their service. But this
acquisition is definitely a bad direction.

Funny that the email landed in spam, and was sent by some kind of a marketing
mailer mta1.sut9.co.uk. I'd hazard a guess that it's the first sign of things
going downhill...

Time to look for alternatives :-/

------
lsh
I'm now looking for a new email provider.

I hear good things about Rackspace and Fastmail, but I worry about US servers
and privacy laws so I'm also considering self-hosting on AWS. Any suggestions?

